
Ask HN: The best way to move an existing long-running process between terminals? - eatitraw
Let&#x27;s say you have a pre-existing long-running process that you want to move between two different terminals(ideally, you&#x27;d like to move this process inside a tmux). What would be the most reliable way to do this?
======
zero_by_divide
I don't know about "best", but there's RePTYr.
[https://github.com/nelhage/reptyr](https://github.com/nelhage/reptyr)

~~~
eatitraw
This works sometimes! Thanks

------
rndywcks
[https://www.gnu.org/software/screen/](https://www.gnu.org/software/screen/)

~~~
eatitraw
I am aware of screen, and in fact, it'd be nice to move the process into a
screen or tmux(and I mention this). The process is long-running, and I'd like
to keep it running(instead of killing it and starting in screen/tmux)

------
rndywcks
screen has existed for ages...

~~~
eatitraw
The whole point of my question: you have a _pre-existing_ long-running process
that you don't want to restart.

I am aware of screen and tmux, in fact, I explicitly mention that I'd like to
move the process into a tmux:

> ideally, you'd like to move this process inside a tmux

